# Introducing new moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to announce that we are adding to our moderator team.  With so many posts our current team has been in need of additional help to keep up with the workload. 

The Spanish moderator team is happy to have help from Diegodbs, Moira, and Tigger Uhuhu.  Vanda is now a moderator in the Portuguese forum.  Chaska Ñawi has joined Cultural Discussions, and Cherine is a new moderator for the Arabic forum.  In Italian, and also the soon to be released Italian-Spanish forum, Victoria Luz will moderate.  The French team has added Aupick, Cintia&Martine, and Anangelaway.  

Also, some current moderators have some additional assignments. Elroy will be joining the German Forum team, and GenJen54 will be adding English Only responsibilities.

Please give these new moderators your support, as they add moderating to their normal forum participation.

Thanks,
Mike Kellogg


----------



## Jana337

Benvenutissimi. 

Jana


----------



## french4beth

Congratulations to the new moderators!


----------



## tatis

Thanks in advance for your help.  You are indeed needed.  Good luck!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*I'm glad to be whit you all guys!!!*
*Thanks to Mike, the WR mods and the foreros *
*I really wish be helpfull for you *
*Tigger*


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Victoria! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Outsider

Many congratulations. 

Keep doing a good job.


----------



## ILT

Bievenidos, welcome, benvenuti, bienvenue


----------



## Papalote

¡Felicidades a tod@s!

Y muchas gracias por adelantado. Merci d´avance. Thanks in advance!

Papalote


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations.

Diegodbs, recuerda que yo siempre te ayudé y fui tu amigo.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations and welcome all!


----------



## KoalasRKute

congrats to all u up in here

see u round the hood, Vikki L, but u know wot they say -- good girlz bcome moderatorz, but bad girlz go evverywhere (espeshally Naples) <<<)))--  

hugg hugg kiss kiss,

ur friend

KRK


----------



## RAPHUS CUCULLATUS

Bravo to all the innocent  (but not for long!) new moderators.  Maybe they can help that nice KRK with his spelling


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations new Mods!  I have posted one of these to you all, to be worn as a symbol of your new status.

Wear it with pride.  


Good luck!





LRV


----------



## panjandrum

Happy days - and a huge welcome to all of the new mods.
Panj


----------



## frogger

Ah! A new batch of naive foreros! Thanks in advance for everything you are about to endure


----------



## emma42

Congratulations to all the new Mods.  The very best of luck to you.


----------



## ahchou

A vos souhaits!


----------



## zou

Vivent les nouveaux modos ! 

Ail ou radis ? 
Six tonnes de chair
et...

Allez, zou, y'a du boulot !


----------



## Tatzingo

Ah... some well deserved promotion and hard earned responsibility  Good luck to you all and congrats!

Tatz.


----------



## lauranazario

A joyous welcome to all new Moderators!!!!

Enhorabuena,
LN


----------



## KoalasRKute

> Maybe they can help that nice KRK with *his *spelling


 
Hey, Coocooloocoo, i'm a _gurl_. i paid my surgeon enuf $$ to make sure people can tell. lol.

go new modz go new modz


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations to all new mods on your added duties!  

Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge with the rest of us.  

MG


----------



## alc112

Congratulations!
We hop you do an excellent job as every mod does!


----------



## combustion

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
comb...


----------



## geve

Oh joyous day!    

WR recruiters sure know their job well... But blimey! WR Spring University must have been busy.  

Congratulations, and bon courage, dear mods. La route est longue, mais les compagnons sont joyeux !


----------



## Alundra

Congratulations to all new mods    

Alundra.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Good luck to all of you! 
But here comes the time to choose a special mod nickname... Not as easy as it seems, uhu?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Congratulations and wellcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations to all new mods with your newly bestowed prestigious privileges(Did I just say privileges?,excruciatingly annoying chores more like). From my own observances I know that each and every one of you inducted, deserves your position there... and now that all of you have been elevated to such exalted positions, you can't desert us _ever! _


----------



## Bienvenidos

Congratulations, you all!   
I'm so happy for you! 
Thanks for helping to make WR such a great place!

¡Tabrík basha!
¡felicidades! 
¡enhorabuena!

CONGRATS
*Bien*


----------



## RAPHUS CUCULLATUS

Most respectful and deep appreciation for the newbiemods.  May they all
learn benjois, and with alacrity and aplomb bestow their wisdom upon us.


KoalasCharcutte-  As the lovely Miss Geeve has said, and I quote,

"La route est longue, mais les champignons sont joyeux !"

Dahling, you really MUST do something about that spellink.


----------



## lsp

Congratulazioni, Victoria, and good luck to all!


----------



## Joelline

Congratulations! Chapeau! Bravo!


----------



## Philippa

Congratulations!
And a big *thank you* to all mods, new, current and past!
Philippa


----------



## maxiogee

Congratulations to all our new mods.

To those who will be dealing with me, 
I can but paraphrase "the King"…

*Treat me nice♫♪♩♬, treat me good♩♬ ♫♪
Treat me like ♪♬♫♩ you know you should ♫♬♩♪
Try♬ hard♬ not♩ to♪ shed♬ my♫ blood♪! *


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations to the new moderators!
And good luck!


----------



## DDT

Welcome *10* times, les nouveaux modos !!!  

DDT


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations to all new mods and a special welcome to fellow Southerner Victoria - a great choice! Please be nice to spelling-challenged KoalasRKute. Her "hell hath no fury like a Koala scorned" love letters and poems touched everybody's hearts at IE . Koala, can we have more, please?


----------



## giselak

No puedo más que felicitarlos a todos y especialmente a mi amigo _*Tigger_uhuhu*_!!!!!!

Giselak


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Congratulations to the new mods!* 
Don't be afraid to 
lay down the law 
from time to time.
 ​ 
_~Elisabetta_​


----------



## geve

Eh I've just noticed... Now we have 3 moderators of the French forums in the top 4 list of forum leaders!! (alphabetic order is a criteria, right?  ) Well done, guys!  
and 4 in the top 6, and 6 in the top 11... AulivierG, you have to do something.


----------



## cuchuflete

For lovers of statistics and/or moderators, there are now 29 of them  (that is one mod per 1927,068966 registered members), from 13 countries.  18 are women, 11 men.  At least 5 use Macs, and nearly all love dark chocolate.  Their avatars show an inclination for nature, including animals, fruits, and flowers.  For additional details, please see the thread La GenJen has opened in the Cultura forum.


----------



## la reine victoria

(that is one mod per 1927,068966 registered members)



Should you have inserted a decimal point after 1927, instead of a comma?  Or is this an Americanism?




LRV


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> 18 are women, 11 men.


Yeah! Une fois n'est pas coutume : on est au-delà de la parité !


----------



## KittyCatty

Hey, new mods!
Good luck and congratulations!
Would you like a baptism/initiation? 
or shall we skip the ceremony and just eat some cake? 
Thanks to all moderators! You deserve more treats like this:
Boy, it took me a long time to do those links! Phew! But congrats to all and good luck, enjoy your treats!


----------



## geve

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> [...] and nearly all love dark chocolate. [...]


  I want names!! I thought fondness for chocolate was a recruitment criteria.


----------



## ElaineG

geve said:
			
		

> I want names!! I thought fondness for chocolate was a recruitment criteria.


 
 I got in on the affirmative-action program for non-chocolate lovers.


----------



## geve

ElaineG said:
			
		

> I got in on the affirmative-action program for non-chocolate lovers.


Well, I understand... I myself don't like bamboo. We all have our own shortcomings after all.


----------



## panjandrum

It seems that cheese-lovers are permitted as well.
Some of us suppress our chocaholism and restrict it to very occasional therapeutic doses of hot chocolate and Amaretto.  But it was still on the CV (resume) when I got in


----------



## fenixpollo

geve said:
			
		

> But blimey! WR Spring University must have been busy.


 They have _training_?   

Congratulations, new mods!


----------



## cuchuflete

(Despite appearances?) New mods are trained for about a month before being unleashed. Us 'old' mods are all auto-didacts. We just bumbled around for quite a long while, trying not to trip over our own two left feet, using chickens for practice. 

Eventually some newer mods came along and pointed out how silly we were.  They taught us that chickens can do no wrong, and that we should just relax and enjoy the show.


----------



## danielfranco

Congrats to all new mods, and I promise I won't try to toe the line just 'cause y'all are new!
No, really, many congratulations to the ones I know, and good luck to the other 27 of them!
Peace out.


----------



## zebedee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> using chickens for practice.



So _that_'s what they were there for! Ahhhhhhh!

Congratulations to the new mods, thanks for joining the team!


----------



## Eugin

This is an occasion to celebrate!!!

Congrats to all new mods and, please, have mercy with us!!!!  

(Remember, diegodbs, when I told you that you were (soon) going to become a mod?? I wasn´t mistaken, was I??  ) 

All the best for you!!!


----------



## Whodunit

*¡¡¡Yo vocês أَنْهَأُ zum new compito!!!*​ 
I'm looking forward to posting more questions about *Spanish* in the future.
Hope the *Portuguese* forum can reach the size of our German forum soon!
Now I can pester Cherine with my *Arabic* questions.
Our *German* forum is sufficient, I can't imagine any more comfortability there.
Good luck for the *English* forum, too!
Have I ever posted in the *Italian* forum? If not, I'll test the mods there soon. ​


----------



## elroy

What a pleasure to welcome ten excellent additions to the team.


----------



## mickaël

Congratulations to the new moderators. 
I hope to be moderator doesn't take too much time and so they can help on linguistic problems as much as before or nearly.


----------



## Ada..

Good luck and congratulations!
Buena suerte y enhorabuena!
Ada..


----------



## cherine

I'm so honored to join the team of those great mods I always amidre, and hope to be up to this huge responsibility 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Now I can pester Cherine with my *Arabic* questions.​


Oh Wodunit, You can ask me all the Arabic questions that come by your mind, I always learn from them. You teach me my own language in an indirect way 

Thank you all for all the congratulations and nice wishes
Cherine


----------



## Vanda

> Hope the *Portuguese* forum can reach the size of our German forum soon!


 
ahem! Whodunit, hope you learn Portuguese soon.  Let me see.... English, Italian, Czech, blablablá..... why not Portuguese?!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Oh no! ¡¡¡Diego no!!!   

¡Enhorabuena a todos!


----------



## Yuribear

Diego y Tigger... qué buena onda tenerlos como moderadores!!!! MUCHAS FELICIDADES. Bien merecido lo tienen.


----------



## funnydeal

Diegodbs, Moira, Tigger Uhuhu. Vanda, Chaska Ñawi, Cherine, Victoria Luz, Aupick, Cintia&Martine, and Anangelaway,


Congratulations and good luck !!!


----------



## araceli

*¡Felicitaciones a todos!*

Firmado: la tortuga


----------



## Philippa

araceli said:
			
		

> Firmado: la tortuga


¿Qué quieres decir, amigaceli? ¿Eres quelonio también?!!
P


----------



## araceli

Sí, _Quelonius sudamericanus_


----------

